# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  शहीद दिवस: 23 मार्च

## satya_anveshi

23 मार्च ग्रेगोरी कै***र के अनुसार वर्ष का 82 वाँ (लीप वर्ष मे 83 वाँ) दिन है। साल मे अभी और 283 दिन बाकी है।


क्या यही सब बताने के लिए मैंने यह सूत्र बना डाला? जी नहीं, आज कुछ खास है; शहीद दिवस। शहीद दिवस प्रतिवर्ष 30 जनवरी और 23 मार्च को मनाया जाता है। 30 जनवरी के दिन बापू को हमसे दूर कर दिया गया था तो आज के दिन भारत माँ के तीन वीर सपूतों, सरदार भगत सिंह, राजगुरु और सुखदेव को फाँसी दे दी गई थी।
वैसे तो साल के सभी 365 दिन देश के वीर बेटों को नमन करना चाहिए लेकिन कुछ दिन ऐसे होते हैं जब मन में देशभक्ति की भावना हिलोरे ले रही होती है और आज का दिन भी इन्हीं में से एक है।
आइए नमन करें देश के महान सपूतोँ को जिन्होंने हमारे खातिर अपने प्राण न्यौछावर कर दिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सबसे पहले इन तीनों क्रांतिकारियों के जीवन चित्र पर एक दृष्टि डालते हैं। यह सब काम हो जाने के बाद अंत में हम सदस्य मिलकर चर्चा करेंगे आज देश को किस तरह के भगत सिंह की जरूरत है?
क्या आज कोई है जो भगत सिंह बन सकता है?
क्या हमने कुर्बानियों को भुला दिया है?
अब कैसे आएगा भगत सिंह दोबारा?
ये सब चर्चा होगी लेकिन पहले सूत्र में इन तीन महान क्रांतिकारियों के बारे में मुझे कुछ कह लेने दीजिए। आप भी जानकारी बाँट सकते हैं और अपने विचार रख सकते हैं पर कृपया यह ध्यान रखिएगा कि सूत्र विवादित न हो जाए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सबसे पहले भगत सिंह जी के बारे में-
यह सरदार भगत सिंह का अंतिम फोटो है जो उन्होंने असेंबली में बम फेंकने से कुछ दिन पहले दिल्ली के कश्मीरी गेट स्थित एक स्टूडियो से खिंचवाया था। मुफ्त ज्ञानकोष विकिपीडिया कहता है कि भगतसिंह का यह प्रसिद्ध हुलिया उनके २१वें वर्ष की वास्तविक तस्वीर से कहीं अलग था। फेल्ट हैट व क्लीन शेव वाला रूप उन्होंने गिरफ्तारी से बचने के लिये अपनाया था।


वैसे तो आप सभी जानते ही होंगे भगत सिंह जी के बारे में लेकिन फिर भी एक बार जानकारी देना मेरा फर्ज बनता है।

पूरा नाम शहीद-ए-आज़म अमर शहीद सरदार भगतसिंहअन्य नाम भागां वालाजन्म 27 सितंबर , 1907जन्म भूमि लायलपुर , पंजाबमृत्यु 23 मार्च , 1931 ई.मृत्यु स्थान लाहौर, पंजाबमृत्यु कारण शहीदअविभावक सरदार किशन सिंहआंदोलन भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संग्रामजेल यात्रा असेम्बली बमकाण्ड ( 8 अप्रैल , 1929 )विद्यालय डी.ए.वी. स्कूलशिक्षा बारहवींप्रमुख संगठन नौज़वान भारत सभा, कीर्ति किसान पार्टी एवं हिन्दुस्तान समाजवादी गणतंत्र संघरचनाएँ आत्मकथा दि डोर टू डेथ (मौत के दरवाजे पर), आइडियल ऑफ़ सोशलिज्म (समाजवाद का आदर्श), स्वाधीनता की लड़ाई में पंजाब का पहला उभार

----------


## satya_anveshi

*अब भगत सिंह के जीवन को थोड़ा करीब से देखते हैं विकिपीडिया की नजर से-


जन्म और परिवेश:

भगत सिंह का जन्म 27 सितंबर, 1907, शनिवार सुबह 9 बजे लायलपुर ज़िले के बंगा गाँव (चक नम्बर 105 जो अब पाकिस्तान में है) में हुआ था। हालांकि उनके बाप-दादों का पैतृक निवास आज भी भारतीय पंजाब के नवाँशहर ज़िले के खटकड़कलाँ गाँव में स्थित है। उनके पिता का नाम सरदार किशन सिंह और माता का नाम विद्यावती कौर था। यह एक सिख परिवार था जिसने आर्य समाज के विचार को अपना लिया था। अमृतसर में 13 अप्रैल, 1919 को हुए जलियाँवाला बाग हत्याकाण्ड ने भगत सिंह की सोच पर गहरा प्रभाव डाला था। लाहौर के नेशनल कॉलेज़ की पढ़ाई छोड़कर भगत सिंह ने भारत की आज़ादी के लिये नौजवान भारत सभा की स्थापना की थी। काकोरी काण्ड मेँ 4 क्रान्तिकारियों को फाँसी व 16 अन्य को कारावास की सजाओं से भगत सिंह इतने अधिक उद्विग्न हुए कि पण्डित चन्द्रशेखर आजाद के साथ उनकी पार्टी हिन्दुस्तान रिपब्लिकन ऐसोसिएशन से जुड़ गये और उसे एक नया नाम दिया हिन्दुस्तान सोशलिस्ट रिपब्लिकन एसोसिएशन। इस संगठन का उद्देश्य सेवा,त्याग और पीड़ा झेल सकने वाले नवयुवक तैयार करना था। भगत सिंह ने राजगुरु के साथ मिलकर 17 दिसम्बर 1928 को लाहौर में सहायक पुलिस अधीक्षक रहे अंग्रेज़ अधिकारी जे० पी० सांडर्स को मारा था। इस कार्रवाई में क्रान्तिकारी चन्द्रशेखर आज़ाद ने उनकी पूरी सहायता की थी। क्रान्तिकारी साथी बटुकेश्वर दत्त के साथ मिलकर भगत सिंह ने अलीपुर रोड दिल्ली स्थित ब्रिटिश भारत की तत्कालीन सेण्ट्रल एसेम्बली के सभागार में 8 अप्रैल 1929 को अंग्रेज़ सरकार को जगाने के लिये बम और पर्चे फेंके थे। बम फेंकने के बाद वहीं पर दोनों ने अपनी गिरफ्तारी भी दी।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*क्रांतिकारी गतिविधियाँ:

उस समय भगत सिंह करीब १२ वर्ष के थे जब जलियाँवाला बाग हत्याकाण्ड हुआ था। इसकी सूचना मिलते ही भगत सिंह अपने स्कूल से १२ मील पैदल चलकर जलियाँवाला बाग पहुँच गये। इस उम्र में भगत सिंह अपने चाचाओं की क्रान्तिकारी किताबें पढ़ कर सोचते थे कि इनका रास्तासही है कि नहीं ? गांधी जी का असहयोग आन्दोलन छिड़ने के बाद वे गान्धी जी के अहिंसात्मक तरीकों और क्रान्तिकारियों के हिंसक आन्दोलन में से अपने लिये रास्ता चुनने लगे। गान्धी जी के असहयोग आन्दोलन को रद्द कर देने के कारण देश के तमाम नवयुवकों की भाँति उनमें भी रोष हुआ और अन्ततःउन्होंने देश की स्वतन्त्रता के लिये क्रान्ति का मार्ग अपनाना अनुचित नहीं समझा। उन्होंने जुलूसों में भाग लेना प्रारम्भ किया तथा कई क्रान्तिकारी दलों के सदस्य बने। बाद में वे अपने दल के प्रमुख क्रान्तिकारियों के प्रतिनिधि भी बने। उनके दल के प्रमुख क्रान्तिकारियों में चन्द्रशेखर आजाद, भगवतीचरण व्होरा, सुखदेव , राजगुरु इत्यादि थे।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

एसेम्बली में बम फेंकना:
भगत सिंह यद्यपि रक्तपात के पक्षधर नहीं थे परन्तु वे कार्ल मार्क्स के सिद्धान्तों से पूरी तरह प्रभावित थे। यही नहीं, वे समाजवाद के पक्के पोषक भी थे। इसी कारण से उन्हें पूँजीपतियों की मजदूरों के प्रति शोषण की नीति पसन्द नहीं आती थी। उस समय चूँकि अँग्रेज ही सर्वेसर्वा थे तथा बहुत कम भारतीय उद्योगपति उन्नति कर पाये थे, अतः अँग्रेजों के मजदूरों के प्रति अत्याचारसे उनका विरोध स्वाभाविक था। मजदूर विरोधी ऐसी नीतियों को ब्रिटिश संसद में पारित न होने देना उनके दल का निर्णय था। सभी चाहते थे कि अँग्रेजों को पता चलना चाहिये कि हिन्दुस्तानी जाग चुके हैंऔर उनके हृदय में ऐसी नीतियों के प्रति आक्रोश है। ऐसा करने के लिये ही उन्होंने दिल्ली की केन्द्रीय एसेम्बली में बम फेंकने की योजना बनायी थी।
भगत सिंह चाहते थे कि इसमें कोई खून खराबा न हो और अँग्रेजों तक उनकी 'आवाज़' भी पहुँचे। हालाँकि प्रारम्भ में उनके दल के सब लोग ऐसा नहीं सोचते थे पर अन्त में सर्वसम्मति से भगत सिंह तथा बटुकेश्वर दत्त का नाम चुना गया। निर्धारित कार्यक्रम के अनुसार 8 अप्रैल, 1929 को केन्द्रीय असेम्बली में इन दोनों ने एक ऐसे स्थान पर बम फेंका जहाँ कोई मौजूद न था, अन्यथा उसे चोट लग सकती थी। पूरा हाल धुएँ से भर गया। भगत सिंह चाहते तो भाग भी सकते थे पर उन्होंने पहले ही सोच रखा था कि उन्हें दण्ड स्वीकार है चाहें वह फाँसी ही क्यों न हो; अतः उन्होंने भागने से मना कर दिया। उस समय वे दोनों खाकी कमीज़ तथा निकर पहने हुए थे। बम फटने के बाद उन्होंने "इंकलाब! - जिन्दाबाद!! साम्राज्यवाद! - मुर्दाबाद!!" का नारा लगाया और अपने साथ लाये हुए पर्चे हवा में उछाल दिये। इसके कुछ ही देर बाद पुलिस आ गयी और दोनों को ग़िरफ़्तार कर लिया गया।

----------


## satya_anveshi

जेल के दिन और फाँसी:
जेल में भगत सिंह ने करीब 2 साल रहे। इस दौरान वे लेख लिखकर अपने क्रान्तिकारी विचार व्यक्त करते रहे। जेल में रहते हुए उनका अध्ययन बराबर जारी रहा। उनके उस दौरान लिखे गये लेख व सगे सम्बन्धियों को लिखे गये पत्र आज भी उनके विचारों के दर्पण हैं। अपने लेखों में उन्होंने कई तरह से पूँजीपतियों को अपना शत्रु बताया है। उन्होंने लिखा कि मजदूरों का शोषण करने वाला चाहें एक भारतीय ही क्यों न हो, वह उनका शत्रु है। उन्होंने जेल में अंग्रेज़ी में एक लेख भी लिखा जिसका शीर्षक था 'मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ?' जेल में भगत सिंह व उनके साथियों ने 64 दिनों तक भूखहड़ताल की। उनके एक साथी यतीन्द्रनाथ दास ने तो भूख हड़ताल में अपने प्राण ही त्याग दिये थे।
23 मार्च 1931 को शाम में करीब 7 बजकर 33 मिनट पर भगत सिंह तथा इनके दो साथियों सुखदेव व राजगुरु को फाँसी दे दी गई। फाँसी पर जाने से पहले वे राम प्रसाद 'बिस्मिल' की जीवनी पढ़ रहे थे जो सिन्ध (वर्तमान पाकिस्तान का एक सूबा) के एक प्रकाशक भजन लाल बुकसेलर ने आर्ट प्रेस, सिन्ध से छापी थी। कहा जाता है कि जेल के अधिकारियों ने जब उन्हें यह सूचना दी कि उनके फाँसी का वक्त आ गया है तो उन्होंने कहा था- "ठहरिये! पहले एक क्रान्तिकारी दूसरे से मिल तो ले।" फिर एक मिनट बाद किताब छत की ओर उछाल कर बोले - "ठीक है अब चलो ।"
फाँसी पर जाते समय वे तीनों मस्ती से गा रहे थे -
मेरा रँग दे बसन्ती चोला, मेरा रँग दे;
मेरा रँग दे बसन्ती चोला। माय रँग दे बसन्ती चोला।।
फाँसी के बाद कहीं कोई आन्दोलन न भड़क जाए इसके डर से अंग्रेजों ने पहले इनके मृत शरीर के टुकड़े किए तथा फिर इसे बोरियों में भर कर फिरोजपुर की ओर ले गये जहाँ घी के बदले मिट्टी का तेल डालकर ही इनको जलाया जाने लगा । गाँव के लोगों ने आग जलती देखी तो करीब आए । इससे डरकर अंग्रेजों ने इनकी लाश के अधजले टुकड़ों को सतलुज नदी में फेंका और भाग गये। जब गाँव वाले पास आये तब उन्होंने इनके मृत शरीर के टुकड़ो कों एकत्रित कर विधिवत दाह संस्कार किया । और भगत सिंह हमेशा के लिये अमर हो गये। इसके बाद लोग अंग्रेजों के साथ-साथ गान्धीजी को भी इनकी मौत का जिम्मेवार समझने लगे। इस कारण जब गान्धीजी कांग्रेस के लाहौर अधिवेशनमें हिस्सा लेने जा रहे थे तो लोगों ने काले झण्डों के साथ गान्धीजी का स्वागत किया। एकाध जग़ह पर गान्धीजी पर हमला भी हुआ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

व्यक्तित्व:


सुखदेव, राजगुरु तथा भगत सिंह के फाँसी दिए जाने की ख़बर - लाहौर से प्रकाशित द ट्रिब्युन के मुख्य पृष्ठ पर।



जेल के दिनों में उनके लिखे खतों व लेखों से उनके विचारों का अन्दाजा लगता है । उन्होंने भारतीय समाज में लिपि (पंजाबी की गुरुमुखी व शाहमुखी तथा हिन्दी और अरबी एवम् उर्दू के सन्दर्भ में विशेष रूप से), जाति और धर्म के कारण आयी दूरियों पर दुःख व्यक्त किया था। उन्होंने समाज के कमजोर वर्ग पर किसी भारतीय के प्रहार को भी उसी सख्ती से सोचा जितना कि किसी अंग्रेज के द्वारा किये गये अत्याचार को।
भगत सिंह को हिन्दी, उर्दू, पंजाबी तथा अंग्रेजी के अलावा बांग्ला भी आती थी जो उन्होंने बटुकेश्वर दत्त से सीखी थी। उनका विश्वास था कि उनकी शहादत से भारतीय जनता और उद्विग्न हो जायेगी और ऐसा उनके जिन्दा रहने से शायद ही हो पाये। इसी कारण उन्होंने मौत की सजा सुनाने के बाद भी माफ़ीनामा लिखने से साफ मना कर दिया था। पं० राम प्रसाद 'बिस्मिल' ने अपनी आत्मकथा में जो-जो दिशा-निर्देश दिये थे, भगत सिंह ने उनका अक्षरश: पालन किया। उन्होंने अंग्रेज सरकार को एक पत्र भी लिखा, जिसमें कहा गया था कि उन्हें अंग्रेज़ी सरकार के ख़िलाफ़ भारतीयों के युद्ध का प्रतीक एक युद्धबन्दी समझा जाये तथा फाँसी देने के बजाय गोली से उड़ा दिया जाये। फाँसी के पहले 3 मार्च को अपने भाई कुलतार को भेजे एक पत्र में भगत सिंह ने लिखा था -
उन्हें यह फ़िक्र है हरदम, नयी तर्ज़-ए-ज़फ़ा क्या है?
हमें यह शौक है देखें, सितम की इन्तहा क्या है?
दहर से क्यों ख़फ़ा रहें, चर्ख का क्या ग़िला करें।
सारा जहाँ अदू सही, आओ! मुक़ाबला करें।।
इन जोशीली पंक्तियों से उनके शौर्य का अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है। चन्द्रशेखर आजाद से पहली मुलाकात के समय जलती हुई मोमबती पर हाथ रखकर उन्होंने कसम खायी थी कि उनकी जिन्दगी देश पर ही कुर्बान होगी और उन्होंने अपनी वह कसम पूरी कर दिखायी।

----------


## Badtameez

जय हिन्द!
जय भारत माता!
बेन भाई! आपको शत-शत नमन आपने ये सूत्र बनाकर महान कार्य किया है।

----------


## kajal pandey

सूत्र की बधाई के साथ आपको ++++++++++

----------


## Badtameez

जब तक सूर्य, चन्द्र, तारे, सागर, जगत रहेगा।
हर भारतीय हृदय में 'सौरभ' भगत रहेगा।।
.
.
जय हिन्द!!!!!!
.
.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जय हिन्द!
> जय भारत माता!
> बेन भाई! आपको शत-शत नमन आपने ये सूत्र बनाकर महान कार्य किया है।


सुरेश भाई! मैं अभी नमन करने के काबिल नहीं हुआ हूँ, पर आपकी भावनाओं को समझकर मैं आपका नमन स्वीकार कर ही लेता हूँ.......  ही ही...... :pointlol: central 41
आपको मेरे सूत्र में कोई भी प्रविष्टि करने के लिए मुझसे अनुमति लेने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है, आप जब चाहें पोस्ट कर सकते हैं।



> सूत्र की बधाई के साथ आपको ++++++++++


नियामिका जी आपकी दृष्टि सूत्र पर गई और आपने अपने विचार रखे, धन्यवाद....... और सम्मान के लिए भी धन्यवाद।


शुक्र है ईश्वर का........... दो सज्जन तो सूत्र पर आए......

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र हे ......
भगत सिंग ,राजगुरु,सुखदेव और अन्य क्रांतिकारीयो के प्रयास से ही भारत आजाद हे इन सबको :salut:*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जब तक सूर्य, चन्द्र, तारे, सागर, जगत रहेगा।
> हर भारतीय हृदय में 'सौरभ' भगत रहेगा।।
> .
> .
> जय हिन्द!!!!!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .


सौरभ भाई... बहुत शानदार.................
आपकी चंद पंक्तियाँ मेरे सूत्र को महका देती है और आप हैं कि हर बार मुझसे पूछते है.....       'बेन भाई पोस्ट करूँ कि नहीं.....' 
आपको सम्मान.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *बहुत अच्छा सूत्र हे ......
> भगत सिंग ,राजगुरु,सुखदेव और अन्य क्रांतिकारीयो के प्रयास से ही भारत आजाद हे इन सबको :salut:*


अरे वाह!!!!! बैड भैया भी आ गए..........धन्यवाद बैड भैया.................

----------


## Badtameez

> सौरभ भाई... बहुत शानदार.................
> आपकी चंद पंक्तियाँ मेरे सूत्र को महका देती है और आप हैं कि हर बार मुझसे पूछते है.....       'बेन भाई पोस्ट करूँ कि नहीं.....' 
> आपको सम्मान.........


तब वो वाली कविता पोस्ट कर दूँ जो अभी पोस्ट करके मिटा दी थी?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> तब वो वाली कविता पोस्ट कर दूँ जो अभी पोस्ट करके मिटा दी थी?


अरे भाई! काहे हमका सरमिन्दा करने पर तुले हो? कह तो दिया जो कछु मन मा आवे सो इहाँ पोस्ट कर देओ।
सुरेश भाई मैंने आपकी वो कविता देखी ही नहीं है आप जरूर पोस्ट कीजिए। एक बात बताइए आपने पोस्ट मिटाई क्यूँ?

----------


## Badtameez

> अरे भाई! काहे हमका सरमिन्दा करने पर तुले हो? कह तो दिया जो कछु मन मा आवे सो इहाँ पोस्ट कर देओ।
> सुरेश भाई मैंने आपकी वो कविता देखी ही नहीं है आप जरूर पोस्ट कीजिए। एक बात बताइए आपने पोस्ट मिटाई क्यूँ?


मैंने इसलिए पोस्ट मिटा दी क्योंकि मुझे लगा कि मैं बीच में कूद रहा हूँ। उस समय भगत सिंह जी के बारे में बताया जा रहा था।

----------


## love birds

शहीदों को सलाम ...........................

----------


## Badtameez

[color=blue][size=+3]आज 23 मार्च शहीद दिवस के अवसर पर भारत माता को समर्पित ये गीत है। इस गीत में शहीद भगत सिंह, राजगुरू और सुखदेव के हृदय की अभिलाषा समाहित है।
.
बारूदों पर बिछकर शमशान हो जाए जीवन।
मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
.
हममें रक्त संचारित भारतीयता का शुद्ध
शत्रुंजय हैं जीत लेंगे शत्रु से हर युद्ध
लड़ेंगे हम, जब तक न निष्प्राण हो जाए जीवन।
मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
.
निष्कलंकित विमल रहे तेरा मेरा नाता
रण में जब लड़ें तेरे शत्रु से हे भारत माता
मृत्यु के भय से नितान्त अन्जान हो जाए जीवन।
मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
.
वन-उपवन को रक्त से सींच हरित बनायेंगे
वाटिका में तेरे सुरभित प्रसून खिलायेंगे
चाहे इसके लिए अपना विरान हो जाए जीवन।
मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
.
उत्तर में गिरि-राज दक्षिण में सिन्धु से घिरा है
जिसके व्यापक धरा में वीर-यश-गाथा बिखरा है
उसी धरा के धूलि में मिलान हो जाए जीवन।
मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
.
सुन लो हे ईश्वर! 'सौरभ' के हृदय की बात तुम
वक्ष स्थल पर जिसके उदित किये जीवन प्रभात तुम
साँझ भी मेरा यहीं, इसी स्थान हो जाए जीवन।
मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
बारूदों पर बिछकर शमशान हो जाए जीवन।
मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।


.
~ सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## alysweety

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है 
आज शहीद दिवस है ये मैं नहीं जानती थी 
इस बात पे शर्मिंदा हूँ 
इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बेन टेन जी 
आपको रेपो ++++++++++++


साथ ही सभी को नवरात्र की शुभकामनायें

----------


## webshow

मित्र आपने अच्छा सुत्र शुरू किया,
मैं भारत के सभी शहीदों को सलाम करता हूं
जिन्की वजह से आज मैं आज़ादी से सांस ले रहा हूं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> [color=blue][size= 3]आज 23 मार्च शहीद दिवस के अवसर पर भारत माता को समर्पित ये गीत है। इस गीत में शहीद भगत सिंह, राजगुरू और सुखदेव के हृदय की अभिलाषा समाहित है।[/size]
> .
> [size= 3]बारूदों पर बिछकर शमशान हो जाए जीवन।
> मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
> .
> हममें रक्त संचारित भारतीयता का शुद्ध
> शत्रुंजय हैं जीत लेंगे शत्रु से हर युद्ध
> लड़ेंगे हम, जब तक न निष्प्राण हो जाए जीवन।
> मातृभूमि के हित में बलिदान हो जाए जीवन।।
> ...


सुरेश भाई, अब क्या कहूँ? मेरे पास बोलने के लिए शब्द ही नहीं है। मैं आपको ज्यादा से ज्यादा सम्मान दे सकता हूँ लेकिन शायद इससे भी यह स्पष्ट नहीं होगा कि मेरे मन में क्या हलचल मची हुई है। आपका फैन तो मैं पहले से ही था अब तो ए॰सी॰ बनने के कगार पर हूँ।

----------


## vickky681

जो पढ़ी थी बचपन में उस आज़ादी की कहानी को 
भूल गए क्यों भारत वासी उन वीरो की कुर्बानी को 

झूल गए जो फांसी पे उनको कोई डर ना था
हम बैठे है अपने घरो में क्या उनका कोई घर ना था 
रोक दिया था अपने दम से हर दरिया तूफानी को 
भूल गए क्यों भारत वासी उन वीरो की कुर्बानी को

राजगुरु सुखदेव भगत सिंह खोकर अपनी जान गए 
२३ मार्च को फांसी टूटी देश पे वे कुर्बान हुए 
त्याग दिया था देश हित में जिसने रोटी पानी को 
भूल गए क्यों भारत वासी उन वीरो की कुर्बानी को

आओ लगाये मेला हम उनकी सहादत का दिन है 
पुष्प चढ़ाये उन वीरो को उनकी इबादत का दिन है 
याद रहे जो ये सहादत हर एक हिन्दुस्तानी को 
भूल गए क्यों भारत वासी उन वीरो की कुर्बानी को

राजगुरु सुखदेव भगत सिंह की सहादत को कोटि कोटि प्रणाम 
जय हिंद जय भारत

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है 
> आज शहीद दिवस है ये मैं नहीं जानती थी 
> इस बात पे शर्मिंदा हूँ 
> इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बेन टेन जी 
> आपको रेपो             
> 
> 
> साथ ही सभी को नवरात्र की शुभकामनायें


स्वीटी जी, पोस्ट करके उत्साह बढ़ाने और सम्मान देने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद।
आप एक बहुत ही नेक इंसान हैं इसमें कोई दो राय नहीं है। इस बात का पता इसीसे लगाया जा सकता है कि आपने अपनी गलती सब के समक्ष स्वीकार की। मैंने आज तक दो ही ऐसे इंसान देखे हैं जिन्होंने यह साहसिक कदम उठाया है; पहले हैं महात्मा गाँधी और दूसरी हैं आप।
आपको साधुवाद!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जो पढ़ी थी बचपन में उस आज़ादी की कहानी को 
> भूल गए क्यों भारत वासी उन वीरो की कुर्बानी को 
> 
> झूल गए जो फांसी पे उनको कोई डर ना था
> हम बैठे है अपने घरो में क्या उनका कोई घर ना था 
> रोक दिया था अपने दम से हर दरिया तूफानी को 
> भूल गए क्यों भारत वासी उन वीरो की कुर्बानी को
> 
> राजगुरु सुखदेव भगत सिंह खोकर अपनी जान गए 
> ...


विकि भाई, बहुत शानदार पंक्तियाँ पेश की है आपने। क्या वास्तव में हम वीर शहीदों की कुर्बानी और अमर गाथाएँ भूलते जा रहे हैं? आज के इस चकाचौंध भरे जीवन में कोई छः माह बाद एक बार अमर शहीदों को याद कर भी लिया तो कौनसा कर्ज उतार दिया; अरे यह तो वो कर्ज है जो हम देश और देशवासियों की सच्चे मन से सेवा करके ही उतार सकते हैं। यह बात अगर हर भारतीय समझ जाए तो आज '2 जी घोटाला', 'राष्ट्रमंडल खेल घोटाला', और नवीनतम 'कोयला घोटाला' कभी अस्तित्व में न ही आए, क्यों देश की जनता की खरी कमाई स्विट्जरलैण्ड के बैंको की शोभा बढ़ाए? लोकतंत्र के मंदिर संसद भवन पर जनता को बोलने की जरूरत क्यों पड़े?

अगर में गलत नहीं हूँ तो आपने उन्हें टाइप भी स्वयं किया है। क्या यह आपकी रचना है? चाहे जो भी हो आप सम्मान के हकदार हैं और वो आपको जरूर मिलेगा, आज नहीं दे पाऊँगा इसलिए खेद है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र आपने अच्छा सुत्र शुरू किया,
> मैं भारत के सभी शहीदों को सलाम करता हूं
> जिन्की वजह से आज मैं आज़ादी से सांस ले रहा हूं।


वेबशो भाई का सूत्र पर आने तथा देशभक्ति की भावना का प्रसार करने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> शहीदों को सलाम ...........................


स्वागत है प्रेम पंछी जी। अमर जवानों को नमन करने के लिए आपका सदैव स्वागत है।

----------


## vickky681

बेन तेन भाई ये बस दिल के आरमान थे जो पंक्ति का रूप ले गए और कुछ नहीं मैं अभी बेठा था तो मेरे दोस्त का समस आया की आज भगत सिंह का शहीदी दिवस था तू भूल गया तभी ये पंक्तिया मन मैं आ गयी और कुछ नहीं है ये घोटाले रिश्वत खोरी ब्लैक मनी कुछ ख़तम नहीं होगा किउन कोई कितना इमानदार हो साथ वाले उसे भिगर ही देते है सो बाईमान मैं एक इमानदार हो तो देश का सुधर नहीं हो सकता और सो इमानदार कभी एक नेता नहीं हो सकते

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों! हमने आज सरदार भगत सिंह के बारे में जाना, कल इनके ही साथी राजगुरु और सुखदेव के बारे में जानेंगे।

----------


## man-vakil

*लो अब बाँध दिए है मेरे दोनों हाथ,
और रस्सी का कसाव मेरे जोड़ो पर,
शायद साम्राज्यवाद कसना चाहते वो,
जो धीरे धीरे खोखला हो गया है अब ,
मेरे दोनों बाजूं पकड़ कर ले चले,
वो मेरे हम-वतन भाई उस ओर ऐसे,
जैसे नमक हलाली का सारा फर्ज़ ही,
चुकाना चाहते हो वो उन फिरंगियों का,
मैं भी तेज़ तेज़ क़दमों से डग भरता,
इस रोज़ रोज़ के मरने से चाहता मुक्ति,
शायद नए विद्रोह की आहट सुनाई देती,
या पुरानी बगावत अब फिर से जवाँ होती,
कहीं खामोशियों का सिलसिला टूटता हुआ,
और शोर का सैलाब है बस अब आने को,
सुबह सूरज से पहले, लेने आ गयी है ,
संग अपने लेने मुझे शहादत की परी,
जो मेरी रूह को चूम, ले जायेगी मुझे,
पर मेरे जाने से, भर जायेगी फिर से,
उस लहू में एक नयी तपिश सरगर्मी,
जोश उभरेगा और ले डूबेगा अपने साथ,
इन फिरंगियों के जलालत -ऐ-जुल्म,
और लूटेरगर्दी की वो गन्दी फितरत ,
बस सोच है जो अब समेट रही मुझे,
खौफ से दूर, मैं नयी दुनिया की ओर,
अपने कदम बढाता हुआ बस ऐसे ऐसे,
उन हाथों ने मुझे लाकर खड़ा कर दिया,
उस सर्द लकड़ी के तख्ते पर, नंगे पाँव
पर मेरे जोश की तपिश, सुलगा देगी,
इस निरीह लकड़ी में भी एक चिंगारी,
जो जलाकर खाक कर देगी शायद अभी,
इन फिरंगियों की बेसाख्ता हकुमत को,
तभी दो कांपते हाथ मेरे ही हमवतन के,
ढँक देते मेरे चेहरे को शहादत  के कफ़न से,
जो कालिख समेटे हुए एक रोशनी देता हुआ,
रूह को मेरी, उस अनजानी डगर की राह पर,
अचानक गले में लिपट जाता मेरा नसीब ,
सख्त पटसन के नर्म रेशों से सहलाता हुआ,
और फिर कसाव और कसाव और कसाव ,
मैं पहले अँधेरे दर से गुजरता हुआ एकाएक,
आ मिलता उस शहादत की सफ़ेद डगर पर,
पीछे छोड़ गया हूँ अब मैं एक ऐसा इतिहास
जो मेरे मुल्क की आज़ादी की पहचान होगा,
शायद गुमनाम शहीदों में अब मेरा भी नाम होगा //////
==मन वकील


*

----------


## Badtameez

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है 
> आज शहीद दिवस है ये मैं नहीं जानती थी 
> इस बात पे शर्मिंदा हूँ 
> इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बेन टेन जी 
> आपको रेपो ++++++++++++
> 
> 
> साथ ही सभी को नवरात्र की शुभकामनायें





> स्वीटी जी, पोस्ट करके उत्साह बढ़ाने और सम्मान देने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद।
> आप एक बहुत ही नेक इंसान हैं इसमें कोई दो राय नहीं है। इस बात का पता इसीसे लगाया जा सकता है कि आपने अपनी गलती सब के समक्ष स्वीकार की। मैंने आज तक दो ही ऐसे इंसान देखे हैं जिन्होंने यह साहसिक कदम उठाया है; पहले हैं महात्मा गाँधी और दूसरी हैं आप।
> आपको साधुवाद!


अरे वाह बेन भाई! इस दोहे की सार्थकता सिद्ध हो गई जो मैंने अनमोलवचन वाले सूत्र में लिखि था। याद है?
.
त्रुटी को सवीकार कर, दोष स्वयं का मान।
बन जाएगा सर्व-प्रिय, सब देंगे सम्मान।।

----------


## satya_anveshi

वकील साहब! आप की कविता पढ़कर आँखों में आँसू आने को है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों जैसा कि ऊपर वकील साहब ने कविता के रूप में पेश किया है कुछ ऐसी ही भावना आजादी के हर सिपाही की होती है, जब फाँसी का फंदा उसके गले का आभूषण बनने वाला होता है। एक ख्वाहिश होती है कि उसका बलिदान देश के कुछ काम आए, एक ख्वाहिश होती है कि और भी युवा उसके रास्ते पर चलें ताकि आने वाले बच्चों को आजादी में साँस लेना नसीब हो सके, एक ख्वाहिश होती है कि उसके माता-पिता को उसकी शहादत और अपने लाडले पर नाज हो, एक ख्वाहिश होती है कि उसकी महबूबा यह सोच कर फ़क्र महसूस करे कि उसका प्रेम और प्रेमी दोनों अब अमर हो गए हैं, एक ख्वाहिश होती है कि उसका भी नाम मातृभूमि पर मिटने वाले शहीदों की फेहरिस्त में आए।
बहुत से शहीदों का नाम इतिहास के पन्नों पर लिखा गया है तो कुछ ऐसे मतवाले भी हैं जो केवल नींव की ईंट बनकर रह गए; आजादी दिलवाने में उनका योगदान तो पूरा है लेकिन नींव में दब जाने के कारण आज उनको कोई नहीं जानता है।

----------


## Badtameez

5-4-2008
अपने प्रारम्भिक दिनों की जब मैंने कविता की डायरी के पृष्ठों को पलटा तो कविता संख्या-4 भगत सिंह पर थी। उसी को यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ-
.
------------- भगत सिंह ---------
.

भारत की शान बढ़ाई है,
देकर अपनी कुर्बानी को।
है नाम उसी का भगत सिंह,
उसकी है नमन जवानी को।।
.
वो है महान माता जिसने,
ऐसे सपूत को जन्म दिया।
हम याद रखेंगे सदियों तक,
जिसने गोरों को तंग किया।।
.
मेरा रंग दे बसन्ती चोला,
जब किया तो गाके उमंग किया।
सच्चा जाबाज़ था भारत का,
जिसने आजीवन जंग किया।।
.
आज़ाद कराना है भारत,
ये बात कभी न वो भूला।
इक भगत मरा सौ आयेंगे,
ये कहकर ही फाँसी झूला।।

.
सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## satya_anveshi

शानदार, सुरेश भाई! शानदार!

----------


## Badtameez

> शानदार, सुरेश भाई! शानदार!


धन्यवाद!
जय हिन्द, जय हिन्दी!

----------


## satya_anveshi

भारतीय स्वाधीनता संग्राम में तीन नाम अक्सर एक साथ लिए जाते हैं भगत सिंह, राजगुरु और सुखदेव लेकिन इतिहास में सुखदेव और राजगुरु को शायद वो स्थान नहीं मिल सका जो भगत सिंह को हासिल है। इसका एक बड़ा ही सीधा कारण है कि भगत सिंह क्रांतिकारी दल के नेता थे जबकि राजगुरु और सुखदेव शूटर थे जिनकी तरफ आवाम का ध्यान कभी गया ही नहीं और न ही किसी ने यह कोशिश भी की। कोई बात नहीं हम अपने मुद्दे से नहीं भटकेंगे और आगे बढ़ेंगे क्रांतिकारी राजगुरु के बारे में जानने के लिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अमर शहीद राजगुरु



पूरा नाम शिवराम हरि राजगुरुअन्य नाम राजगुरुजन्म 24 अगस्त , 1908जन्म भूमि पुणेमृत्यु 23 मार्च , 1931मृत्यु स्थान लाहौरमृत्यु कारण शहीदअविभावक श्री हरि नारायण, पार्वती बाईआंदोलन भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संग्रामजेल यात्रा 28 सितंबर , 1929

----------


## satya_anveshi

यह तो हुई एक ऊपरी जानकारी अब चलते हैं अंदर की जानकारी लेने के लिए।

----------


## satya_anveshi

शिवराम हरि राजगुरु का जन्म भाद्रपद के कृष्णपक्ष की त्रयोदशी सम्वत् 1965 (विक्रमी) तदनुसार सन् 1908 मेँ पुणे जिला के खेडा गाँव में हुआ था। 6 वर्ष की आयु में पिता का निधन हो जाने से बहुत छोटी उम्र में ही ये वाराणसी विद्याध्ययन करने एवं संस्कृत सीखने आ गये थे। इन्होंने हिन्दू धर्म-ग्रंन्थों तथा वेदों का अध्ययन तो किया ही लघु सिद्धान्त कौमुदी जैसा क्लिष्ट ग्रन्थ बहुत कम आयु में कण्ठस्थ कर लिया था। इन्हें कसरत (व्यायाम) का बेहद शौक था और छत्रपति शिवाजी की छापामार युद्ध-शैली के बड़े प्रशंसक थे।
वाराणसी में विद्याध्ययन करते हुए राजगुरु का सम्पर्क अनेक क्रान्तिकारियों से हुआ। चन्द्रशेखर आजाद से इतने अधिक प्रभावित हुए कि उनकी पार्टी हिन्दुस्तान सोशलिस्ट रिपब्लिकन आर्मी से तत्काल जुड़ गये। आजाद की पार्टी के अन्दर इन्हें 'रघुनाथ' के छद्म-नाम से जाना जाता था; राजगुरु के नाम से नहीं। पण्डित चन्द्रशेखर आज़ाद , सरदार भगत सिंह और यतीन्द्रनाथ दास आदि क्रान्तिकारी इनकेअभिन्न मित्र थे। राजगुरु एक अच्छे निशानेबाज भी थे। साण्डर्स का वध करने में इन्होंने भगत सिंह तथा सुखदेव का पूरा साथ दिया था जबकि चन्द्रशेखर आज़ाद ने छाया की भाँति इन तीनों को सामरिक सुरक्षा प्रदान की थी।
23 मार्च 1931 को इन्होंने भगत सिंह तथा सुखदेव के साथ लाहौर सेण्ट्रल जेल में फाँसी के तख्ते पर झूल कर अपने नाम को हिन्दुस्तान के अमर शहीदों की सूची में अहमियत के साथ दर्ज करा दिया।
नमन है ऐसे देशभक्त को! नमन!

----------


## Badtameez

> [size= 3]अमर शहीद राजगुरु[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> [size= 2]पूरा नाम शिवराम हरि राजगुरुअन्य नाम राजगुरुजन्म 24 अगस्त , 1908जन्म भूमि पुणेमृत्यु 23 मार्च , 1931मृत्यु स्थान लाहौरमृत्यु कारण शहीदअविभावक श्री हरि नारायण, पार्वती बाईआंदोलन भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संग्रामजेल यात्रा 28 सितंबर , 1929[/size]



तुम्हारा पराक्रम, तुम्हारा शौर्य किसी से कम नहीं
भूल जायें तुम्हे ऐ राजगुरु, इतने बेवफा 
भी हम नहीं
तुम्हारा भी रक्त बहा था, नहीं बहा था नीर कोई
तुम्हें भी जेल जाना पड़ा, पहनना पड़ा जंजीर कोई
तुमने भी तो गँवायी अपनी माता के लिए जान को
तब फिर हम क्यों कम आँके तुम्हारे योगदान को 
जब तक इतिहास रहेगा, तुम याद किये जाओगे
आज ही नहीं, कल ही नहीं, हजार वर्षों बाद किये जाओगे
ऐ महान भारत माता के पूत महान वीर जाबाज़
'सौरभ' तुम्हें नतमस्तक होकर नमन करता है आज
.
.
--------सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## satya_anveshi

आजादी का प्रण :

राजगुरु `स्वराज मेरा जन्म सिद्ध अधिकार है और मैं उसे हासिल करके रहूंगा' का उद्घोष करने वाले लोकमान्य बाल गंगाधर तिलक के विचारों से बहुत प्रभावित थे। 1919 में जलियांवाला बाग़ में जनरल डायर के नेतृत्व में किये गये भीषण नरसंहार ने राजगुरु को ब्रिटिश साम्राज्य के ख़िलाफ़ बाग़ी और निर्भीक बना दिया तथा उन्होंने उसी समय भारत को विदेशियों के हाथों आज़ाद कराने की प्रतिज्ञा ली और प्रण किया कि चाहे इस कार्य में उनकी जान ही क्यों न चली जाये वह पीछे नहीं हटेंगे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुरेश भाई, यार आपकी प्रतिभा विलक्षण है; 5 मिनट में ही आपने पंक्तियाँ रच दीं।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई, यार आपकी प्रतिभा विलक्षण है; 5 मिनट में ही आपने पंक्तियाँ रच दीं।


इतने महान व्यक्तित्व की बात आये, तो माँ सरस्वती करें कि जल्दी से कविता बन जाये

----------


## satya_anveshi

*सुनियोजित गिरफ़्तारी

जीवन के प्रारम्भिक दिनों से ही राजगुरु का रुझान क्रांतिकारी गतिविधियों की तरफ होने लगा था। राजगुरु ने 19 दिसंबर, 1928 को शहीद-ए-आजम भगत सिंह के साथ मिलकर लाहौर में सहायक पुलिस अधीक्षक पद पर नियुक्त अंग्रेज़ अधिकारी 'जे. पी. सांडर्स' को गोली मार दी थी और ख़ुद को अंग्रेज़ी सिपाहियों से गिरफ़्तार कराया था। यह सब पूर्व नियोजित था।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*अदालत में बयान

अदालत में इन क्रांतिकारियों ने स्वीकार किया था कि वे पंजाब में आज़ादी की लड़ाई के एक बड़े नायक लाला लाजपत राय की मौत का बदला लेना चाहते थे। अंग्रेज़ों के विरुद्ध एक प्रदर्शन में पुलिस की बर्बर पिटाई से लाला लाजपत राय की मृत्यु हो गई थी।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*प्रसिद्ध तिकड़ी


( भगतसिंह, सुखदेव, राजगुरु)
*. राजगुरु ने भगत सिंह के साथ मिलकर सांडर्स को गोली मारी थी।
*. राजगुरु ने 28 सितंबर, 1929 को एक गवर्नर को मारने की कोशिश की थी जिसके अगले दिन उन्हें पुणे से गिरफ़्तार कर लिया गया था।
*. राजगुरु पर 'लाहौर षड़यंत्र' मामले में शामिल होने का मुक़दमा भी चलाया गया।*

----------


## alysweety

> स्वीटी जी, पोस्ट करके उत्साह बढ़ाने और सम्मान देने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद।
> आप एक बहुत ही नेक इंसान हैं इसमें कोई दो राय नहीं है। इस बात का पता इसीसे लगाया जा सकता है कि आपने अपनी गलती सब के समक्ष स्वीकार की। मैंने आज तक दो ही ऐसे इंसान देखे हैं जिन्होंने यह साहसिक कदम उठाया है; पहले हैं महात्मा गाँधी और दूसरी हैं आप।
> आपको साधुवाद!



नहीं बेन टेन जी महात्मा गाँधी जी की महता को कम मत कीजिये 
मैं दिल से शहीदों और फौजियों का बहुत सम्मान करती हूँ 
इस दिन को याद नहीं रख पाई, इस बात से मैं सच में बहुत शर्मिंदा महसूस कर रही थी 
इस गिल्ट फीलिंग से बाहर निकलने का एक ही रास्ता था की मैं सबके सामने अपनी गलती मान लूँ 


वैसे आपका सूत्र वाकई लाजवाब हैं

----------


## alysweety

बेन टेन जी, सौरभ जी,
आप दोनों ने बड़े प्यार से इस सूत्र को सजाया है 
आप दोनों  बधाई के पात्र हैं

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन टेन जी, सौरभ जी,
> आप दोनों ने बड़े प्यार से इस सूत्र को सजाया है 
> आप दोनों  बधाई के पात्र हैं


स्वीटी जी, आप जैसे बहुत कम मित्र होते हैं जो उन सूत्रों की भी प्रशंसा करते हैं जिनमें उनके मनोरंजन के लिए कुछ नहीं होता है। मैंने यह सूत्र कल बनाया था और आप देख सकती हैं कि लगभग 10-12 मित्रों ने ही अपने विचार रखे हैं और देखन वाले भी 250 के आस पास ही है। खैर कोई बात नहीं मुझे इस बात की खुशी है कि मैंने अपने कर्तव्य का पालन किया है। और सुरेश जी तो इस मंच पर मेरे सबसे अच्छे मित्रों में से एक है। उनकी प्रतिभा अद्वितीय है पाँच मिनट में वे एक कविता की रचना कर सकते हैं जो उन्होंने इस सूत्र के लिए किया है। कभी कभी तो मुझे ईश्वर से शिकायत होती है कि उन्होंने मुझे यह कला क्यों नहीं दी, फिर सोचता हूँ कि मेरे पास भी कोई न कोई x-factor होगा और दिल को तसल्ली देने के लिए यह तर्क काफी है क्योंकि दिल तो पगला है और आल इज वेल कहते ही बुद्धु बन जाता है।

----------


## Badtameez

> स्वीटी जी, आप जैसे बहुत कम मित्र होते हैं जो उन सूत्रों की भी प्रशंसा करते हैं जिनमें उनके मनोरंजन के लिए कुछ नहीं होता है। मैंने यह सूत्र कल बनाया था और आप देख सकती हैं कि लगभग 10-12 मित्रों ने ही अपने विचार रखे हैं और देखन वाले भी 250 के आस पास ही है। खैर कोई बात नहीं मुझे इस बात की खुशी है कि मैंने अपने कर्तव्य का पालन किया है। और सुरेश जी तो इस मंच पर मेरे सबसे अच्छे मित्रों में से एक है। उनकी प्रतिभा अद्वितीय है पाँच मिनट में वे एक कविता की रचना कर सकते हैं जो उन्होंने इस सूत्र के लिए किया है। कभी कभी तो मुझे ईश्वर से शिकायत होती है कि उन्होंने मुझे यह कला क्यों नहीं दी, फिर सोचता हूँ कि मेरे पास भी कोई न कोई x-factor होगा और दिल को तसल्ली देने के लिए यह तर्क काफी है क्योंकि दिल तो पगला है और आल इज वेल कहते ही बुद्धु बन जाता है।


बेन भाई जी!
अभी तक मैंने आप में पाया है कि आप किसी भी बात को बहुत गहरायी से समझने का प्रयास करते है। आप बहुत ही गुणी, प्रतिभावान, विनयशील, सर्वप्रिय हैं। इनी गुणों के कारण आप मेरे प्रिय मित्रों में से विशिष्ट स्थान रखते हैं। आपकी हर बात नपी-तुली/संतुलित होती है,मेरी तरह फालतू नहीं। इसी कारण आपकी प्रविष्टी भी अधिक नहीं है जो है वो जानदार है।
.
स्वेता जी के प्रति मेरे दिल में सम्मान बढता ही जा रहा है। कभी किसी से झंझट नहीं करती हैं, अपनी गलती को स्वीकार करना उन्हें अच्छी तरह आता है। जो बात उन्हें अच्छी लगती है उसकी प्रशंसा करना भी नहीं भूलतीं। कुल मिलाकर मेरा हस्ताक्षर उन्हीं पर लागू होता है। इसीलिए वह कभी पराजित नहीं होती हैं।
बेन भाई, सहीं कहते हैं आप कि जिस सूत्र में मनोरंजन नहीं रहता वहाँ बहुत कम लोग आकर विचार रखते हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

आगे बढाइए बेन भाई।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन भाई जी!
> अभी तक मैंने आप में पाया है कि आप किसी भी बात को बहुत गहरायी से समझने का प्रयास करते है। आप बहुत ही गुणी, प्रतिभावान, विनयशील, सर्वप्रिय हैं। इनी गुणों के कारण आप मेरे प्रिय मित्रों में से विशिष्ट स्थान रखते हैं। आपकी हर बात नपी-तुली/संतुलित होती है,मेरी तरह फालतू नहीं। इसी कारण आपकी प्रविष्टी भी अधिक नहीं है जो है वो जानदार है।
> .
> स्वेता जी के प्रति मेरे दिल में सम्मान बढता ही जा रहा है। कभी किसी से झंझट नहीं करती हैं, अपनी गलती को स्वीकार करना उन्हें अच्छी तरह आता है। जो बात उन्हें अच्छी लगती है उसकी प्रशंसा करना भी नहीं भूलतीं। कुल मिलाकर मेरा हस्ताक्षर उन्हीं पर लागू होता है। इसीलिए वह कभी पराजित नहीं होती हैं।
> बेन भाई, सहीं कहते हैं आप कि जिस सूत्र में मनोरंजन नहीं रहता वहाँ बहुत कम लोग आकर विचार रखते हैं।


सुरेश भाई, यार, दिल खुश कर दिता!

थोड़ी देर बाद आगे बढ़ता हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज हम भारत माता के एक और वीर सपूत सुखदेव के बारे में जानेंगे, जितना हमने स्कूल की पुस्तकों में पढ़ा है उससे आगे।

----------


## Badtameez

> आज हम भारत माता के एक और वीर सपूत सुखदेव के बारे में जानेंगे, जितना हमने स्कूल की पुस्तकों में पढ़ा है उससे आगे।


जल्दी कीजिए सुखदेव को नमन करने के लिए कविता तैयार है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

*सुखदेव थापर का जन्म पंजाब के शहर लायलपुर (वर्तमान मेँ पाकिस्तान का फैसलाबाद) में श्रीयुत् रामलाल थापर व श्रीमती रल्ली देवी के घर विक्रमी सम्वत 1964 के फाल्गुन मास में शुक्ल पक्ष सप्तमी तदनुसार 15 मई 1908 को अपरान्ह पौने ग्यारह बजे हुआ था। जन्म से तीन माह पूर्व ही पिता का स्वर्गवास हो जाने के कारण इनके ताऊ अचिन्तराम ने इनका पालन पोषण करने में इनकी माता को पूर्ण सहयोग किया। सुखदेव की तायी जी ने भी इन्हें अपने पुत्र की तरह पाला। इन्होंने भगत सिंह, कॉमरेड रामचन्द्र एवम् भगवती चरण बोहरा के साथ लाहौर में नौजवान भारत सभा का गठन किया था।
लाला लाजपत राय की मौत का बदला लेने के लिये जब योजना बनी तो साण्डर्स का वध करने में इन्होंने भगत सिंह तथा राजगुरु का पूरा साथ दिया था। यही नहीं, सन् 1929 में जेल में कैदियों के साथ अमानवीय व्यवहार किये जाने के विरोध में राजनीतिक बन्दियों द्वारा की गयी व्यापक हड़ताल में बढ-चढकरभाग भी लिया था।
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*सुखदेव और भगत सिंह का याराना :*

*सुखदेव भगत सिंह की तरह बचपन से ही आज़ादी का सपना पाले हुए थे। ये दोनों 'लाहौर नेशनल कॉलेज' के छात्र थे। दोनों एक ही सन् में लायलपुर में पैदा हुए और एक ही साथ शहीद हो गए।
दोनों के बीच गहरी दोस्ती थी। चंद्रशेखर आज़ाद के नेतृत्व में 'पब्लिक सेफ्टी' और 'ट्रेड डिस्प्यूट बिल' के विरोध में 'सेंट्रल असेंबली' में बम फेंकने के लिए जब 'हिन्दुस्तान सोशलिस्ट रिपब्लिकन आर्मी' (एचएसआरए) की पहली बैठक हुई तो उसमें सुखदेव शामिल नहीं थे। बैठकमें भगतसिंह ने कहा कि बम वह फेंकेंगे, लेकिन आज़ाद ने उन्हें इज़ाज़त नहीं दी और कहा कि संगठन को उनकी बहुत ज़रूरत है। दूसरी बैठकमें जब सुखदेव शामिल हुए तो उन्होंने भगत सिंह को ताना दिया कि शायद तुम्हारे भीतर ज़िंदगी जीने की ललक जाग उठी है, इसीलिए बम फेंकने नहीं जाना चाहते। इस पर भगतसिंह ने आज़ाद से कहा कि बम वह ही फेंकेंगे और अपनी गिरफ्तारी भी देंगे।
अगले दिन जब सुखदेव बैठक में आए तो उनकी आंखें सूजी हुई थीं। वह भगत को ताना मारने की वजह से सारी रात सो नहीं पाए थे। उन्हें अहसास हो गया था कि गिरफ्तारी के बाद भगतसिंह की फांसी निश्चित है। इस पर भगतसिंह ने सुखदेव को सांत्वना दी और कहा कि देश को कुर्बानी की ज़रूरत है। सुखदेव ने अपने द्वारा कही गई बातों के लिए माफी मांगी और भगतसिंह इस पर मुस्करा दिए। भगतसिंह और सुखदेव के परिवार लायलपुर में पास-पास ही रहा करते थे।
भारत माँ के इस सच्चे सपूत सुखदेव को हम सब की ओर से शतशत नमन!!
वन्दे मातरम!!*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जल्दी कीजिए सुखदेव को नमन करने के लिए कविता तैयार है।


आ जाइए सुरेश भाई! और आने दीजिए कुछ पंक्तियाँ,

----------


## Badtameez

-------------- सुखदेव ----------------
.
बहुत सुख पायी सुखदेव तुमसे भारत माता
बखूबी निभाया तुमने माँ-पुत्र का पवित्र नाता
भगत, राजगुरु के साथ-साथ तुम्हारा नाम आएगा
बड़े गर्व के साथ तुमको भी पुकारा जाएगा
तुम फाँसी चढ़े इसका तो अवश्य कुछ गवाह है
किन्तु तुम मरे, ये सरा-सर एक अफवाह है
तुम जीवित हो, हर एक युवा के धड़कन में
तुम जीवित हो, यहाँ की माटी के कण-कण में
तुम जीवित हो, हिन्द के हवा पानी में
तुम जीवित हो, प्रत्येक हिन्दुस्तानी में
तुम जीवित हो, जवानों की जवानी में
तुम जीवित हो, स्वतंत्रता संग्राम की कहानी में  
जो लोग मर के भी जीवित रहा करते हैं
उसी को तो लोग अमर होना कहा करते हैं
तुम्हारा बलिदान रक्त में उग्रता भरता रहेगा
'सौरभ' तुम्हें शत-शत नमन करता रहेगा
नमन करता रहेगा! नमन करता रहेगा!


.
.
-------- सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुरेश भाई, रोज-रोज एक ही बात कहते हुए शर्म आती है, लेकिन और क्या कहूँ!
शानदार पंक्तियाँ है सुरेश भाई, देशभक्ति की भावना से परिपूर्ण!

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई, रोज-रोज एक ही बात कहते हुए शर्म आती है, लेकिन और क्या कहूँ!
> शानदार पंक्तियाँ है सुरेश भाई, देशभक्ति की भावना से परिपूर्ण!


हा हा हा हा हा
मैंने आपकी बात जब पढनी शुरू की तब अचानक मुझे ये लगा------
''सुरेश भाई, रोज-रोज एक ही बात कहते हुए शर्म नहीं आती है।''

----------


## Badtameez

--- भगत सिंह, राजगुरु, सुखदेव ---
.

भगत सिंह, राज गुरु, सुखदेव एक त्रिकोण था।
इन तीनों भुजाओं में अपूर्व, अटूट गठजोड़ था।।
.
एक दूसरे से अलगाव सहा जाता नहीं था
दूर-दूर रहकर इन्हें जीना आता नहीं था
इनके मध्य जो दोस्तानां बना वो बेजोड़ था।
भगत सिंह, राज गुरु, सुखदेव एक त्रिकोण था।
.
अंग्रेजी शासन-पोत को डुबाने का पूर्ण प्रयास किया
ये त्रिकोण बरमूडा त्रिकोण-सा था हमने एहसास किया
इनकी वीरता अतुल्य, निडरता का न कोई जोड़ था।
भगत सिंह, राज गुरु, सुखदेव एक त्रिकोण था।
.
सुख त्यागा, विलास से दूर रहें ये जीवन में
स्वराज प्राप्त करने की ही ललक थी मन में
देश के लिए प्राण देने का इनमें एक दूसरे से होड़ था।
भगत सिंह, राज गुरु, सुखदेव एक त्रिकोण था।
.
अन्याय-शोषण के विरोधी ये तीनों थे शुरू से
बलि चाहती थी माटी भगत, सुखदेव, राजगुरू से
रण छोड़ा नहीं इनमें से नहीं कोई रणछोड़ था। 
भगत सिंह, राज गुरु, सुखदेव एक त्रिकोण था।
.
अदम्य आक्रोश पनपा युवा-वृद्ध में इनके जाने के बाद
स्वतंत्रता की ज्वाला और भड़की 'सौरभ' फाँसी चढ़ाने के बाद
23 मार्च 1931, स्वतंत्रता संग्राम का नया मोड़ था।
भगत सिंह, राज गुरु, सुखदेव एक त्रिकोण था।
इन तीनों भुजाओं में अटूट, अपूर्व गठजोड़ था।।


.
------ सुरेश कुमार 'सौरभ'
.
.

----------


## alysweety

> बेन भाई जी!
> अभी तक मैंने आप में पाया है कि आप किसी भी बात को बहुत गहरायी से समझने का प्रयास करते है। आप बहुत ही गुणी, प्रतिभावान, विनयशील, सर्वप्रिय हैं। इनी गुणों के कारण आप मेरे प्रिय मित्रों में से विशिष्ट स्थान रखते हैं। आपकी हर बात नपी-तुली/संतुलित होती है,मेरी तरह फालतू नहीं। इसी कारण आपकी प्रविष्टी भी अधिक नहीं है जो है वो जानदार है।
> .
> स्वेता जी के प्रति मेरे दिल में सम्मान बढता ही जा रहा है। कभी किसी से झंझट नहीं करती हैं, अपनी गलती को स्वीकार करना उन्हें अच्छी तरह आता है। जो बात उन्हें अच्छी लगती है उसकी प्रशंसा करना भी नहीं भूलतीं। कुल मिलाकर मेरा हस्ताक्षर उन्हीं पर लागू होता है। इसीलिए वह कभी पराजित नहीं होती हैं।
> बेन भाई, सहीं कहते हैं आप कि जिस सूत्र में मनोरंजन नहीं रहता वहाँ बहुत कम लोग आकर विचार रखते हैं।





> स्वीटी जी, आप जैसे बहुत कम मित्र होते हैं जो उन सूत्रों की भी प्रशंसा करते हैं जिनमें उनके मनोरंजन के लिए कुछ नहीं होता है। मैंने यह सूत्र कल बनाया था और आप देख सकती हैं कि लगभग 10-12 मित्रों ने ही अपने विचार रखे हैं और देखन वाले भी 250 के आस पास ही है। खैर कोई बात नहीं मुझे इस बात की खुशी है कि मैंने अपने कर्तव्य का पालन किया है। और सुरेश जी तो इस मंच पर मेरे सबसे अच्छे मित्रों में से एक है। उनकी प्रतिभा अद्वितीय है पाँच मिनट में वे एक कविता की रचना कर सकते हैं जो उन्होंने इस सूत्र के लिए किया है। कभी कभी तो मुझे ईश्वर से शिकायत होती है कि उन्होंने मुझे यह कला क्यों नहीं दी, फिर सोचता हूँ कि मेरे पास भी कोई न कोई x-factor होगा और दिल को तसल्ली देने के लिए यह तर्क काफी है क्योंकि दिल तो पगला है और आल इज वेल कहते ही बुद्धु बन जाता है।




बेन टेन जी, सौरभ जी,
आप लोग बहुत अच्छे हैं.
मैं आज एक बात आप सबसे शेयर करना चाहती हूँ, ये सूत्र के अनुकूल तो नहीं है पर आप की तारीफ सुनकर खुद को रोक नहीं पा रही 
आज से दो साल पहले तक मैं भी शोर्ट टेम्पेरड थी 
मेरे पापा को मुझसे एक ही शिकायत थी की मैं हर बात पे रिअक्ट करती हूँ 
फिर कुछ ऐसा हुआ जिसने मेरी सोच बदल दी 

१.फिर मुझे एक किताब मिली स्वामी रामकृश्न परम हंस की 
जिसमे उन्होंने कहा की दिल से माँ को बुलाओ वो जरुर आएगी 
जिसे पढ़ने के बाद मुझे ये यकीं हो गया की इश्वर है 

२. फिर एक दिन श्री श्री रवि शंकर जी की कुछ पंक्तियाँ सुनी 
उन्होंने कहा की हमने अपना स्वभाव ऐसा बना लिया है की अधिक समय हम क्रोधित रहते है बहुत कम मुस्कुरा पातें हैं 
हमें अपनी मुस्कान को सस्ती बनानी चाहिए जब तक बहुत जरुरी ना हो हम क्रोध ना करें 
मैंने कोशिश की 
आप भी कोशिश करके देखिये ये सचमुच काम करता है 

इस फोरम पे सौरभ जी का हस्ताक्षर देखीं "विनम्र व्यक्ति कभी पराजित नहीं होता है।" बहुत इंस्पायर हुयी 
आज बेन टेन जी एक बात इंस्पायर कर गयी " फिर सोचता हूँ कि मेरे पास भी कोई न कोई x-factor होगा"

मैं अपने अन्दर के x-factor  को तलासने की कोशिश कर रही हूँ

----------


## satya_anveshi

सौरभ भाई देख रहे हो???
हमारे भाव बढ़ रहे हैं!!! :pointlol:

----------


## Badtameez

नमन तुमको स्वेता जी जो खुद को बदला
नहीं लेती कभी भी किसी बात का बदला
ऐसा नहीं हमे अच्छे बुरे का ज्ञान नहीं है
किन्तु स्वयं को बदल पाना आसान नहीं है
सुविचारों को सुने,समझे, याद रखे वह विद्वान है
जो इन विचारो का जीवन में पालन करे वह महान है

----------


## Badtameez

> [SIZE= 3]सौरभ भाई देख रहे हो???
> हमारे [SIZE= 4]भाव बढ़ रहे हैं[/SIZE]!!![/SIZE] :pointlol:


मैं तो भावुक हो गया मित्र।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन टेन जी, सौरभ जी,
> आप लोग बहुत अच्छे हैं.
> .............................................
> ............................
> इस फोरम पे सौरभ जी का हस्ताक्षर देखीं "विनम्र व्यक्ति कभी पराजित नहीं होता है।" बहुत इंस्पायर हुयी 
> आज बेन टेन जी एक बात इंस्पायर कर गयी " फिर सोचता हूँ कि मेरे पास भी कोई न कोई x-factor होगा"
> 
> मैं अपने अन्दर के x-factor  को तलासने की कोशिश कर रही हूँ


बहुत अच्छी बात................. ज़रूर अमल में लाएँगे। आपको सम्मान देने का मन हो रहा है......................... लीजिए शॉल ओढ़िए.........


वाह! क्या जंच रहा है.......  central 41

----------


## alysweety

> नमन तुमको स्वेता जी जो खुद को बदला
> नहीं लेती कभी भी किसी बात का बदला
> ऐसा नहीं हमे अच्छे बुरे का ज्ञान नहीं है
> किन्तु स्वयं को बदल पाना आसान नहीं है
> सुविचारों को सुने,समझे, याद रखे वह विद्वान है
> जो इन विचारो का जीवन में पालन करे वह महान है





> बहुत अच्छी बात................. ज़रूर अमल में लाएँगे। आपको सम्मान देने का मन हो रहा है......................... लीजिए शॉल ओढ़िए.........
> 
> 
> वाह! क्या जंच रहा है.......  central 41



धन्यवाद 
सौरभ  जी, बेन टेन जी

----------


## Sharmeela Tagore

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है। सूत्र के निर्माता मित्र बेन टेन जी को धन्यवाद और साथ ही आली स्वीटी (सखी/सहेली स्वीटी) जी और मित्र बदतमीज़ जी को भी धन्यवाद, उन्होनें बेन टेन जी का बख़ूबी साथ दिया है। मुझे गर्व है कि इस फोरम पर मेरी पहली पोस्ट एक बहुत अच्छे और सच्चे सूत्र पर हो रही है। मैं जानता हूँ कि अब बहुत देर हो चुकी है लेकिन फिर भी, अमर शहीदों की याद में, उनके प्रति मेरी कृतज्ञता प्रदर्शित करने के लिए कुछ पोस्ट करना चाहता हूँ.......[img]http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...24322884_n.jpg[/img]

जय भारत!!

----------


## Badtameez

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है। सूत्र के निर्माता मित्र बेन टेन जी को धन्यवाद और साथ ही आली स्वीटी (सखी/सहेली स्वीटी) जी और मित्र बदतमीज़ जी को भी धन्यवाद, उन्होनें बेन टेन जी का बख़ूबी साथ दिया है। मुझे गर्व है कि इस फोरम पर मेरी पहली पोस्ट एक बहुत अच्छे और सच्चे सूत्र पर हो रही है। मैं जानता हूँ कि अब बहुत देर हो चुकी है लेकिन फिर भी, अमर शहीदों की याद में, उनके प्रति मेरी कृतज्ञता प्रदर्शित करने के लिए कुछ पोस्ट करना चाहता हूँ.......[img]http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...24322884_n.jpg[/img]
> 
> जय भारत!!


जय हिन्द मित्र! आपको देखकर अच्छा लगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

शहीदों को नमन.....

----------


## ashwanimale

जय हिन्द मित्र! जय भारत, शत-२ नमन

----------


## satya_anveshi

मार्च 23, 2013... करीब अस्सी साल बीत गए थे...
वो लाहोर जेल के बाहर आज फिर खडा था... अब भी उसे वो दिन याद था... बहुत भीड़ थी जेल के बाहर.... दो और
साथी भी थे उसके... फाँसी पर हँसते-हँसते चढ़ा था वह.. वही हंसी आज भी उसके चेहरे पर थी.. देश आज़ाद जो हो चुका था...
अस्सी साल बीत गए थे... बहुत आगे बढ़
गया होगा देश... बहुत कुछ बदल गया होगा... आखिर जान दी थी उसने... जान..
वह इधर-उधर देखने लगा... रात बहोत हो चुकी थी... कोई नज़र नहीं आ रहा था... वह आगे की तरफ बढ़ गया... दूर एक दीवार से सटी कुर्सी पर एक
बूढा चौकीदार सो रहा था.... वह चौकीदार के पास पहुंचा.. अपना हाथ उसके कंधो पर रखा और धीरे से उसे उठाया... "भाई साहब... भाई साहब..." नींद कच्ची थी.. चौकीदार ने
चेहरा उठा कर उसके चेहरे की तरफ देखा... कुछ जाना पहचाना सा चेहरा लगा... पर याद नहीं था.. किसका?? जाना पहचाना तो था.. "हाँ भाई... इतनी रात में अकेले घूम रहे हो... क्या चाहिए?" चौकीदार ने चेहरा याद करने की कोशिश करते हुए उससे पूछा। "सब कैसा चल रहा है.. सब
कुछ ठीक है ना देश में.. हम आज़ाद हैं न अब?" सवाल ही कुछ ऐसा था.. की चौकीदार को याद आ
गया.. कि चेहरा किसका था... "आप भगत सिंह हैं ना...
भगत सिंह...."
वो हल्का सा मुस्कुराया... "हाँ...भगत सिंह ही हूँ.. सब ठीक है ना देश में" उसने फिर से चौकीदार से पूछा..
"हाँ सब ठीक है मुल्क में.. पर यह आपका मुल्क नहीं है, आप लाहोर में हैं। यह पाकिस्तान है जनाब.. पाकिस्तान .... आप हिंदुस्तान जाइए.. दिल्ली जाइए..."
वो घबरा गया... "पकिस्तान??
हिन्दुस्तान ??" हाँ बेटा अब तो चौंसठसाल हो गए" चौकीदार ने
उसकी आखों में देखते हुए कहा...
वो मुड कर वापस अँधेरे की तरफ जाने लगा... हल्के हल्के कदमों से... वापस मुड़ कर नहीं देखा... बस चला जा रहा था ... धीरे धीरे... चेहरे पर
हंसी नहीं थी अब... आखें भीग आयीं थी .... वो इतना कमज़ोर तो नहीं था.. फाँसी पर भी हँसते हँसते चढ़ा था वह... पर आज आखें
भीग आयीं थी.. जान दी थी उसने.... जान.... :(

मनजीत

----------


## Teach Guru

*सरफरोशी की तम्मना क्यूँ हमारे दिल में नहीं है,
 रंग उसने बदल लिया है बाजू-ए-कातिल वही है...!!

 शहीदी दिवस पे "जरा सोचें"*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मैं  तो यही सोचकर परेशान हुँ कि यदि ये तीनों महान माँ भारती के पुत्रों ने  अपनी जान न दी होती तब भी आप इनका इसी तरह से सम्मान् करते ?*

----------


## Teach Guru

*वह देश,देश क्या है जिसमे जन मे शहीद नही
 वह खाक जवानी है जिसमे मर मिटने की उम्मीद नही !
 वह माँ बेकार सपूती है जिसने कायर सुत जाया
 वह पूत,पूत नही जिसने माँ का दूध लजाया !
 सुख पाया तो इतरा जाना,दुख पाया तो कुम्हला जाना
 यह भी क्या जीवन है,पैदा होना फिर मर जाना !
 पैदा हो तो फिर ऐसा हो जैसे ताँत्या बलवान हुवा
 मरना हो फिर ऐसे ज्यो भगतसिँह कुर्बान हुवा !
 जीना हो तो वह ठान-ठान जो ऊधमसिँह ने ठानी थी
 या जीवन पा कर अमर हुई जैसे झाँसीकी रानी थी !
 यदि कुछ भी तुझमे जीवन है तो बात याद कर प्रताप राना की
 दिल्ली के शाह बहादुर की कानपुर के नाना की !
 तू बात याद कर मेरठ की,मत भूल अवध के घातो की
 सन सत्तावन के दिवस याद कर,मत भूलगदर की बातो को !
 आजादी के परवानो ने जब खून की होली खेली थी
 माता को मुक्त कराने को सीने पर गोली झेली थी !
 तोपो पर पीठ बँधाई थी,पेडो पर फाँसी खाई थी
 पर उन दिवानो के मुख पर रत्ती भर शिकन ना आई थी !
 वे भी घर के उजियारे थे,अपधी माता के तारे थे
 बहनो के बँधू दुलारे थे,अपनी पत्नी के प्यारे थे !
 पर आदर्शो की खातिर जो अपने जी मेजोम गये
 भारत माता की मुक्ती हेतू,अपने शरीर को होम गये!
 कर याद कि तू भी उनका ही वँशज भारत वाषी है
 यह जननी जनम भूमी अब भी कुछ बलिदानो की प्यासी है !
 @ जय हिँद ,जय भारत @
*

----------


## Teach Guru

जिनके कारण ये भारत आजाद दिखाई देता है
 अमर तिरंगा उन बेटों की याद दिखाई देता है
 उनका नाम जुबाँ पर लेकर पलकों को झपका लेना
 उनकी यादों के पत्थर पर दो आँसू टपका देना |

----------


## satya_anveshi

वेल सेड टीच गुरू जी।

----------


## agyani

वतनपरस्तोँ के जीवन का , बस एक यही राज है , सरफरोशी की तमन्ना दिल मे, इँकलाब की आवाज है ।

जिस माटी से बने थे वो , उस माटी पर कुर्बान हुए , क्योँ आज कब्र उनकी ,, हमारे अश्रूओँ की मोहताज है ॥

______________________________
 शहीदोँ को मेरा  कोटि कोटि  नमन .....

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

आज , विक्रम संवत २०७० के वैशाख माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की सप्तमी तिथि है।

 सुप्रभातम
 आप सभी को जय श्री कृष्णा 

... आप सब का दिन मंगलमय हो ! 

आप के जीवन का हर अध्याय आनंद
 हीं आनंद परमानन्द से भरपूर हो ! 
आप ईश्वर कृपा से खुशियों के सागर
 में समाहित रहें!

सुख,शान्ति एवं समृध्दि की मंगलकामनाओं के साथ आप एवं आपके परिजनों को स्मरणीय दिवस हेतु हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !!

17 मई, 2013

----------


## satya_anveshi

नमन तुम्हें.........

----------

